# Benutzerdefinierte Installation - was macht da Sinn?



## Lev (19. Januar 2002)

Ich hab mir vor ner Woche RedHat 7.2 gekauft. Ich hab das auch schon mehrmals installiert und wieder deinstalliert. Hab die verschiedenen Oberflächen getestet usw. 
Was mir Probleme bereitet ist die Tatsache das da so viele Programme installiert werden, das ich absolut den Überblick verliere. Deshalb die Frage:
Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste mit den wichtigsten/besten Programmen? 

Ich hab nämlich auch den Verdacht das ich für jede Aufgabe 3 verschiedene Applikationen rumfahrn hab. Was vielleicht noch wichtig wäre ist das ich Window-Maker (kennt da jemand ne gute Site dazu?) benutzen will. Sprich die standard KDE oder GNOME Programme gehn da ja nicht, oder?

in der Hoffnung das mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann...

danke

Lev


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (19. Januar 2002)

Eine Liste, was wirklich nötig ist, gibt es eigentlich nicht. Ich kenn zumindest keine.
Es kommt eben immer darauf an, was Du machen willst.

Zum Thema WindowMaker: Aus den Features von http://www.windowmaker.org/features.html :
_support for GNUstep, GNOME, and KDE window hints to better integrate with those desktop environments_

Außerdem findest Du auf den Seiten von WindowMaker auch ein Script zum Konvertieren von KDE2 und GNOME Menü's!


----------

